# The Witcher. Ich komm nicht auf den Friedhof



## gothicer2005 (31. Dezember 2007)

Mann soll ja im 2. Kapital mit entweder dem Hauptmann der Wache sprechen oder mit Thaler dem Heler um auf den Friedhof zu kommen. So weil ich Thaler verdächtigt habe will der nicht mehr mit wir reden und mit dem Hauptmann kann ich nur noch die Sätze :Gibt es was Gefährliches in der Stadt ? Ja blah blah blah.... und Tschüss wechseln. So, den totengräber hab ich auch mit Alkohol voll laufen lassen aber der mach mir die Friedhofstüren dann auch nicht auf. Gibt es noch ne Möglichkeit da rein zu kommen ohne nen Alten Speicherpunkt zu laden der mich dann wieder viel viel viel Arbeit kosten würde oder bin ich am Ar***?? Und überhaupt ist der Friedhof wichtig um weiter zu kommen oder kann ich da vll. mit i-welchen cheats rein??
Ich zähle auf Euch, bitte helft mir!!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2007)

ich bin sebst grad in wizyma eingetroffen. mittags steht beim totengräber eine frau, sprich die mal an. da geht es um deren spukenden ehemann. ich meine, man muss/kann dann gegen mitternacht zum friedhof. bin aber selbst noch nicht so weit.


----------



## gothicer2005 (31. Dezember 2007)

Nene der Typ (der Mann) oder das was von seinem Geist übrig ist steht vor dem Friedhof


----------



## HanFred (31. Dezember 2007)

gothicer2005 am 31.12.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nene der Typ (der Mann) oder das was von seinem Geist übrig ist steht vor dem Friedhof


mach die quest trotzdem zuerst. muss man glaube ich sogar.
ich weiss nicht mehr genau, wie's läuft, aber ich denke, dass es danach mehr gesprächsoptionen mit dem totengräber gibt.


----------



## gothicer2005 (31. Dezember 2007)

Habt die Q schon gemacht mit der Frau. Ne Frage neben bei wo finde ich den Jungen der Ziegssteinfritzen??


----------



## Kandinata (31. Dezember 2007)

gothicer2005 am 31.12.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt die Q schon gemacht mit der Frau. Ne Frage neben bei wo finde ich den Jungen der Ziegssteinfritzen??



Den aus dem Sumpfdorf ?

Über den stolperst du bei einem späteren Hauptquest drüber, habe mir damals auch nen Wolf gesucht


----------



## gothicer2005 (31. Dezember 2007)

Kann mir den keiner mehr was über den Friedhof sagen?? Ist das was wichtiges drin außer n paar Monster??


----------



## Bonez (31. Dezember 2007)

gothicer2005 am 31.12.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir den keiner mehr was über den Friedhof sagen?? Ist das was wichtiges drin außer n paar Monster??



 Ich könnts dir verraten, aber so macht es keinen Spaß  Also wenn du mit dem Totengräber redest verrät der dir, dass er auf Zwergenschnaos steht. Wenn du Ihm ne Pulle schenkst, lässt er dich rein. So hat es bei mir geklappt...

Alternativ kannste mit Thaler oder VIncent reden. Musst aber vorher die Quests abschließen, in denen die jeweils verdächtigt werden...

edit: ah das mit dem Alk war für ne andere Quest. Brauchst den Abschluss über Thaler oder Vincent... Du musst aber nicht zwingend auf den Friedhof, is afaik nur ne Nebenquest.

edit2: ansonsten kann ich nur den guide hier sehr empfehlen http://guides.gamepressure.com/thewitcher/ aber wenn du dir damit zuviel spoilerst oder so biste selbst schuld ^^


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (31. Dezember 2007)

gothicer2005 am 31.12.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir den keiner mehr was über den Friedhof sagen?? Ist das was wichtiges drin außer n paar Monster??


Jo da is was wichtiges drin.. ne Leiche einer Gewissen Person, die mit der Hauptquest zu schaffen hat, deren Namen ich nicht nennen will.

Wie ich das angestellt habe dort rein zu kommen weiß ich nicht mehr.

Ich weiß nur, dass ich das mit dem Verdächtigen anfangs überhaupt ned geblickt hab un jeden Verdächtigt habe, sodass mir keiner auf den Friedhof helfen wollte.
Aber irgendwie konnte ich Thaler dan entlassten, worauf er die Schulden des Totengräbers erlasste und mir der Totengräber danach Zugang gewährte.

Aber hab echt kein Plan mehr, wie ich das schaffte. Ich glaub durch die Autopsie..


----------



## gothicer2005 (31. Dezember 2007)

Also erstens : Den Alk für den Totengräber muss man den Geben damit der die Leiche des gefangenen zum Krankenhaus bringt. Nach der Autopsie sollte der Hauptmann denke icch mal entlastret sein ich habe ihn aber schon für schuldig erklärt und damit ist die Q beendet. Das gleiche bei Thaler ich hatte in schon für schuldig erklärt und die Q beendet wobei dann nachher heraus kam bei der Party mit der schönen rothaarigen herraus kam das er nicht der Schldige ist. Ich kann aber niccht mit ihm reden weil ich ihn ja schon versächtigt habe. Sieht wohl so aus als komme ich in den friedhof nicht mehr rein. Deswegen frage ich ist es um weiter zu kommen unbedingt notwendig auf dem Friedhof gewesen zu sein? Und wer liegt da Tot drin?? Berengar?? obwohl beantwortet erst meine erste Frage und warnt mich ein satz vorher bevor ihr mir sagt wer da liegt. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es wissen will.^^


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (31. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bist du nun in Kapitel 3 un von daher brauchst du den Friedhof nicht mehr um weiter zu kommen, vorallem ist der Friedhof ab Kapitel 3 nun eh Frei zugänglich.


Ich sage es dir im Spoiler wer dort liegt, falls ich mich doch geirrt habe:



Spoiler



Der echte Raimund, Detektiv


----------

